# High School Humiliation Hoedown!



## Ample Pie (Sep 16, 2010)

I know there's a high school photo thread out there--I remember some of the photos, but I figured I'd make this one so we could get real. Let's get to the real meat of high school humiliation: braces? go for it. bad hair? bring it on! bad skin? show us your glow!

This is a series of photos from my prom night...after prom, I actually ended up jello wrestling another girl from my school--right there in our high school gym. 

I'll show you my worst, you show me yours.

1: Me with the other girl before the jello wrestling.
2: both of us slipping around. I knew I'd be doing this, so I brought some pink and blue checked pants and a neon green, white, and black striped shirt for the event.
3: She totally pinned me (that's my guidance counselor reffing.)
4: The next morning, looking rather ragged and, yes, those are the shoes I wore to my prom. 

View attachment 13.jpg


View attachment 14.jpg


View attachment 15.jpg


View attachment 16.jpg


----------



## Micara (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh GAWD I can't believe that I'm doing this...

Prom: 






Pissed at my mom in Boston: 





Before goth was goth:





Four generations pic:





A hot mess :doh:


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 17, 2010)

The look on your face in the first photo is sooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 17, 2010)

I've totally gotta scan some pics, lol. I was an oddball and took some very strange pics. I can at least dig some up fro prom I think for now.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 17, 2010)

Short person always gets the middle of the group photo lol. 
My outift costed me, in all, about 25$
I went as my own date. The skirt was actually a pixi hemmed skirt I threw on top of a crinoline I bought for 2$. It was so gothicy and perfect, lol.
Everyone was SO surprised because I had boobage. I was extremely conservative and covered in all of school, so this was a major shock to most. Even to me, actually, lol. Later on I used quilting pins to close off my jacket.






Halloween with my two best buddies. We were the three muskateers, lol. One was Bob the Builder, I was Lukas Rossi, and my bestie Jeff was the Crow. He did it super good. Was even jumping all over walls and stuff.






Grade 12 grad. I am the only one of my class who hasn't graduated even to this date. I was there to support my friends and cuz that was the year my brother graduated.






I'm debating if this should be taken down soon after posting it... but... At the grad, me and one of the two exchange students from Germany. He was a cool kid  All the girls fawned over him. It was really funny sometimes, lol.






That's all I can find on hand. 

That's also when I found out that red hair dye fades out of hair reaaaally quickly. 

----

eta: OMG! I forgot my natural hair and early makeup experimentation! 






Yeah... I used to be in a Sunday bowling league with a few friends. I often didn't take the time to really do my hair, and this is what it's really like if I don't style it. I'm not even gonna try to explain the dude in the pic other than he was the shoeboy and we spent every Sunday chilling with him instead of at our bowling lanes with ppl our age, lol.

I hate low angled shots. The girl taking them couldn't do anything but!


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 17, 2010)

Micara said:


> Oh GAWD I can't believe that I'm doing this...
> 
> Before goth was goth: *photo snipped*



Haha...that's awesome! :happy:


----------



## Bigtigmom (Sep 17, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Short person always gets the middle of the group photo lol.
> My outift costed me, in all, about 25$
> I went as my own date. The skirt was actually a pixi hemmed skirt I threw on top of a crinoline I bought for 2$. It was so gothicy and perfect, lol.
> Everyone was SO surprised because I had boobage. I was extremely conservative and covered in all of school, so this was a major shock to most. Even to me, actually, lol. Later on I used quilting pins to close off my jacket.
> ...




You are quickly becoming of of my favorite Dimension chicks!! I love that despite your size you were just you and didn't seem to conform to anyone else's standards. I wish I could have been different in high school. I HATED high school. I'll have to see if I can dig up some pics from that time. YOU ROCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Micara (Sep 17, 2010)

Carla, I agree with Bigtigmom. You have amazing style. I absolutely love your prom look! I bow down to your fashion prowess! :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

All of these pics are absolutely amazing!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 17, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> You are quickly becoming of of my favorite Dimension chicks!! I love that despite your size you were just you and didn't seem to conform to anyone else's standards. I wish I could have been different in high school. I HATED high school. I'll have to see if I can dig up some pics from that time. YOU ROCK!!!!!!!



I was lucky enough to not really be hated on for my size face to face, but then again, they knew me to be vicious if you said the wrong thing to me. Only once did a guy say something rude to me to my face, and he was high, and he learned his lesson. I took the desk from right under my butt and threw it at him. That was in grade 10! No one messed with me after that. Nor did they really do it before, either, but they definitely didn't want to after finding out exactly how brutal I can be.

Plus, by the end of grade 9, everyone in the school knew me, but I didn't know them. And it was like that all through the rest of the years. Not exactly popular, but I was quite a social butterfly and did get along well with the popular kids. I just got really lucky that my high school years made up for my elementary years.

Oh, and when I entered high school, I did try to conform, but it was outta fear. For a lil over 4 months in grade 9, I was anorexic. I had half a bottle of Gatorade a day and a saucer plate AT MAX of food for dinner. I looked like I was dying of cancer. It was a cute popular guy that pulled me aside and said he was worried for me. I didn't even know anyone noticed me at that point. And that's kind of when I gave it up and within a few weeks he came back to me and said I looked so much better and healthier. I had gained like 25 lbs in about 3 weeks :doh: But I stopped trying to conform after that.



Micara said:


> Carla, I agree with Bigtigmom. You have amazing style. I absolutely love your prom look! I bow down to your fashion prowess! :bow:



Thanks, lol. I always wanted to go to prom in a goth style. This was as close as I could come to it, lol. I really got lucky that I owned most of the stuff I wore before prom even came around. But I did everything myself. From my makeup to my outfit and my hair (dyed it myself) and it seemed to have gone over pretty well considering the theme was 007 lol.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pics everybody! Mikara, I love that acid wash vest and the hat. If you'd gone to my high school, you'd have been at the height of fashion. I love the prom dress pic, too. Another fashion win for the '87-'89 school years (class of '87 here, myself). Carla, you're just so damn cute and I love your photos. That prom(?) dress is great, and you definitely made the right choice to show off the boobins. Keep in mind, though, goth has been around a damn long time. Even before I was in high school in '84, Siouxsie, Sisters of Mercy, Fields of the Nephilim and others had been doing their thing since the late '70s. I was so goth in high school, I literally went to school wearing sackcloth and ashes once. No kidding. I dyed a burlap feed bag black (and got endless shit from my mom for using black dye in the washing machine), cut it up and turned it into a dress, and then 'weathered' it by smudging barbeque pit ashes all over it. I wore it to school the next day with my combat boots and fit right in with the other 'misfits' who hung out on the far side of the library at lunch, smoking clove cigarettes. I'm sure it stunk to high heaven with the pit ashes all over it, but nobody said anything, so I thought I was quite the goth fashion success.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 18, 2010)

This thread made me bring out my high school yearbooks, lol. And dayum... I have some rather awful shots in there. I might just share them, lol. I'd have to figure out how I can do that, though, seeing as I don't have a scanner and the last time I tried that, the image turned out really really bad.

But some of them would really show how awkward I was in high school  lol.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 18, 2010)

Rebecca - Great thread idea. Your pics are perfect!

Carla - I totally agree about that prom dress. You looked amazing! So creative!!! 

Micara - Your prom picture is awesomely cheesy. I mean, you look great - but it's an awesomely cheesy, ruffly dress.  Definitely a winner. 

Here's my own prom picture from high school...my date's identity concealed to protect the innocent. Gotta love the brocade! And black tights. lol. I had even less fashion sense then than I do now. And that's really saying something!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 18, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Here's my own prom picture from high school...my date's identity concealed to protect the innocent. Gotta love the brocade! And black tights. lol. I had even less fashion sense then than I do now. And that's really saying something!



OTOH, it proves that you're the kind of woman who looks good in whatever she wears...:smitten:


----------



## lozonloz (Sep 18, 2010)

Prom when I was 18. I'm the drunk girl on the right leaning heavily on the guy at the end. 

Well, we were all fairly drunk but I got there first!

Me and my mates that went as a group.

Only photo I can find of me in high school and I'm pulling a pig face! 

View attachment n770099539_223086_4155.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 19, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> OTOH, it proves that you're the kind of woman who looks good in whatever she wears...:smitten:



You are too kind, good doctor.  Thanks!



lozonloz said:


> Prom when I was 18. I'm the drunk girl on the right leaning heavily on the guy at the end.
> 
> Well, we were all fairly drunk but I got there first!
> 
> ...



Love it. Look at you with all those men! Did a bunch of them have crushes on you?


----------



## lozonloz (Sep 19, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Love it. Look at you with all those men! Did a bunch of them have crushes on you?



Ha! No. 

They were more the kind of guys that went for the whole "Y'know, if you werent so fat I'd be so into you" line or they werent interested at all. Lots of fun but unfortunate lack of sexual tension

2 of my current best mates in there though, the two either side of me.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Sep 20, 2010)

This is me right after high school. It's actually my beauty school photo. I am a licensed Cosmetologist. 

View attachment karenglamour1.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well my class had their 5 year reunion this summer (Who thought that was a good idea?!) Needless to say, I didn't go!

But here's some pictures for you all to enjoy:

--My senior picture
--I have been in theater for most of my life. This was me playing Miss Hannigan in Annie during the "Easy Street" scene
--Did color guard (or flags) in the marching band for four years
--This was me and my other Yearbook editors and advisor my senior year (Don't mind contemplating the meaning of life there in the back! haha)


----------



## hellcatt (Sep 21, 2010)

im half shirt guy on the left. i think 1987 or 88


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol, this is from my junior prom with my girlfriend at the time..... May 2008! 

View attachment prom2008.jpg


----------



## Christov (Sep 21, 2010)

It'd be sort of futile for me to post in here, right?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 21, 2010)

Christov said:


> It'd be sort of futile for me to post in here, right?



I say screw it and do it!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ninth grade. I looked like such a DORK. lol


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 22, 2010)

Christov said:


> It'd be sort of futile for me to post in here, right?


nah, post and come back in a couple of years.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2010)

Gah. I thought I had my yearbook pic scanned, but I can't find it.


----------



## Christov (Sep 22, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I say screw it and do it!





Rebecca said:


> nah, post and come back in a couple of years.



There are two problems with this:

1. I look basically the same but with lighter hair. 

and 2. I don't have any, because we don't do Yearbooks and I never went to my overwhelming bad prom.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 22, 2010)

Christov said:


> There are two problems with this:
> 
> 1. I look basically the same but with lighter hair.
> 
> and 2. I don't have any, because we don't do Yearbooks and I never went to my overwhelming bad prom.



These are what we call excuses.

Note my post has no yearbook photos nor prom photos.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

Christov said:


> I don't have any, because we don't do Yearbooks and I never went to my overwhelming bad prom.



What the hell? What kind of school doesn't do yearbooks?
You never went to prom, how did you loose your virginity?


----------



## Christov (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> What the hell? What kind of school doesn't do yearbooks?


British ones.



Mishty said:


> You never went to prom, how did you loose your virginity?


The old fashioned way, by getting into a disappointing relationship.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2010)

I found it! The tragedy of my high school graduation picture. Why am I copping to this?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I found it! The tragedy of my high school graduation picture. Why am I copping to this?


oh god...
<choking on my laughter>


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I found it! The tragedy of my high school graduation picture. Why am I copping to this?



Best ever.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I found it! The tragedy of my high school graduation picture. Why am I copping to this?








:blink:


----------



## Tau (Sep 22, 2010)

this thread is made of so much epic win!!!!


----------



## Christov (Sep 22, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I found it! The tragedy of my high school graduation picture. Why am I copping to this?


...

Dad?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2010)

That pic was taken in 1981. It was a different time, man.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 22, 2010)

Christov said:


> British ones.



lolz for real!


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 22, 2010)

again, no one said they had to be yearbook or prom photos.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Mishty said:


> What the hell? What kind of school doesn't do yearbooks?
> You never went to prom, how did you loose your virginity?



You mean... some people still wait until prom for that?!  Holy shit!



Christov said:


> ...
> 
> Dad?



LMFAO! :happy:

Dude... there has to be pics taken from secondary school that exist even without yearbook photos. Only one of mine was in the yearbook


----------



## Emma (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I don't have any actual high school pictures but this was me and my friend at about 15/16. Omg we thought we looked great.. LOOK at those eyesbrows! I'm so ashamed I even went out like this. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here is another one when I was a bit younger. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I think this one is from I was about 18 and going through the goth stage







This one is from about 17 at that imbetween stage. 






haha its all so shameful!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 23, 2010)

I feel a little better about my graduation picture, now.

But not by much.


----------



## Emma (Sep 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I feel a little better about my graduation picture, now.
> 
> But not by much.



LOL! The cheek of it


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 24, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I found it! The tragedy of my high school graduation picture. Why am I copping to this?



Damn, I figured your avatar had some significance but, Holy Shit! The first thing that came to mind when I saw your pic was
*"Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!"*Props for posting this, you've inspired me now to go dig out some of my early 80's pics. I graduated high school in '81 and yes, it was a different time. Gimme a couple days and I'll should have some pics up.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 24, 2010)

My nickname in high school was "Belushi." Big shock, I know. LOL


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 25, 2010)

I probably would have had a shy, friendly crush on you, but never said a word.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 25, 2010)

I didn't fit in with any of the social groups in high school. So, I and a group of other social misfits formed our own group. I can totally see you hanging around with us.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

During my senior year in high school, I spent my mornings sitting in the front hallway of the school playing euchre with a drag queen, a super-brainy lesbian (both a year behind me), and a freshman girl who was a total nerd and who loved Harold And Maude and took EVERYTHING seriously. We were such an odd mix sitting there on the floor--not the least because I dressed like a fuh-reak in high school.


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 26, 2010)

Most pictures of me during the high school years are either in the yearbook we scraped together (go "opportunity" HS) or at my brother's. This one was from the day I graduated and is in surprisingly good shape for a Polaroid. 

View attachment MariaHSGradPic.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay, your photos are usually pretty cute, but I really like this one. 



Dmitra said:


> Most pictures of me during the high school years are either in the yearbook we scraped together (go "opportunity" HS) or at my brother's. This one was from the day I graduated and is in surprisingly good shape for a Polaroid.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 26, 2010)

senior year with my best friend after a lively game of street hand-egg


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 27, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Most pictures of me during the high school years are either in the yearbook we scraped together (go "opportunity" HS) or at my brother's. This one was from the day I graduated and is in surprisingly good shape for a Polaroid.



Wow! Great photo! You have so much natural beauty, it just radiates from you.


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 27, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Okay, your photos are usually pretty cute, but I really like this one.





mcbeth said:


> Wow! Great photo! You have so much natural beauty, it just radiates from you.



You two are much, much too sweet! And here I was trying to use fewer emoticons . . . .

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 5, 2011)

Missed this thread, but I really have nothing major to bump it with:





At the NJROTC ball with my friend Blair. 2005 as a senior. I don't look any different. lol

I thought I was a badass with my pushups and situps medals. But I got second place in both. LOL. Total badass. (See: Not Really) Not to mention my uniform is all kinds of fucked up. Shit is mad misaligned lol.


----------



## Lamia (May 5, 2011)

I posted this picture before but it's perfect for this thread.

The only dance I went to in high school was our ART Club school dance. 

I ripped the red table cloth off the table and wore it. I am pictured modeling it next to a banner with our art club mascot on it. 

I am sporting the Duran Duran mullet. 




[/QUOTE]


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 25, 2011)

My senior picture. I was affectionately known as Captain Caveman because of the uni-brow that I would sometimes forget to clean up.


----------



## 1love_emily (May 26, 2011)

I think this thread is awesome! I just graduated from high school tonight and I really hope I can look back in 5, 10, 50 years and remember all the fun times I had.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 26, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I think this thread is awesome! I just graduated from high school tonight and I really hope I can look back in 5, 10, 50 years and remember all the fun times I had.


Congratulations on your graduation, Emily.


----------



## Donna (May 30, 2011)

These photos are so old, I am surprised they haven't disintegrated by now.


----------



## coriander (May 30, 2011)

Oh man, I can't *not* contribute to this thread... Here is me and a friend at our grad dinner/dance:


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 31, 2011)

coriander said:


> Oh man, I can't *not* contribute to this thread... Here is me and a friend at our grad dinner/dance:



ZOMG YOU'RE A GIANT. :huh:


----------



## coriander (May 31, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> ZOMG YOU'RE A GIANT. :huh:



Teh magic of heelz!


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 31, 2011)

coriander said:


> Teh magic of heelz!



Oh baby. I hope you burned that dress btw. No offense


----------



## coriander (May 31, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh baby. I hope you burned that dress btw. No offense



Yes. It is quite an assault on the eyes. I apologize.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 31, 2011)

coriander said:


> Yes. It is quite an assault on the eyes. I apologize.



Apology accepted


----------



## penguin (May 31, 2011)

I thought I might as well join in on this walk down memory lane. I graduated in 1993, and my friends and I didn't get our hands on cameras very often, so I don't have too many photos from school.

Let's start the embarrassment with the school portrait shots from years 10, 11 and 12. My hair in year 8 and 9 was truly horrid, so I won't be sharing those. I dyed my eyebrows to match my hair in the year 12 shot, which prompted a friend to call me "She of the Red Eyebrows" for years. I'd also tried to cut my hair myself over the summer break before that, which was a big mistake and gave myself that bob.

Then there's me at my year 12 formal (our version of the prom). My dress is actually a deep green, but looks black here. Then there's me at graduation accepting an award for oratory. We don't do the cap and gown thing for high school graduation here.


----------



## penguin (May 31, 2011)

A few more - the first is me on our way to biology camp on Stradbroke Island in 1992, and the second is one of the shots from the family portrait sitting with my brothers and sister in 1993. I think it captures the real us


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 22, 2011)

Great pics Penguin... Love everyone's....



BUMP!!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 22, 2011)

So I know I just graduated in June, but I still had some pretty fun high school times that I can come and look back on. 

The first and second picture were from my senior year. I got nominated for homecoming queen which I never thought would happen. I was surprised just to hear my name up for the 10 nominees and then they eliminated down to 5 and I still held strong. Big girl representing.

Third and fourth picture was from my junior prom (I didn't go to my senior prom) and the picture with the guy was my date Adam. He ended up being a horrible date and was probably the reason I didn't go to my senior prom. I was already traumatized enough. 

And the last picture is from after graduation with the two guys who have been my best friends since my freshman year and are basically my brothers (I didn't get along with girls too much, guys were always better to hang out with for me). And now that all three of us are going off are separate ways, it'll be interesting to see how our friendship holds over the years. I don't want to lose them. :c They got me through high school. 

View attachment homecoming.jpg


View attachment hcgfolyfe.jpg


View attachment juniorprom.jpg


View attachment adamandi.jpg


View attachment CameronNickandI.jpg


----------

